# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Φτωχές οι επιδόσεις της Ελλάδας στην ευρυζωνικότητα

## ice

Έκθεση του Χάρβαρντ
Φτωχές οι επιδόσεις της Ελλάδας στην ευρυζωνικότητα μεταξύ των χωρών του ΟΟΣΑ

Την 23η θέση καταλαμβάνει η Ελλάδα σε κατάταξη που συνέταξαν ερευνητές του Χάρβαρντ όσον αφορά τις επιδόσεις των 30 χωρών του ΟΟΣΑ στη διείσδυση, την ταχύτητα και το κόστος των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων.

Το Κέντρο Μπέρκμαν για το Διαδίκτυο και τη Κοινωνία στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Χάρβαρντ αξιολόγησε τις 30 χώρες σε διάφορες επιμέρους παραμέτρους της δικτύωσης, χρησιμοποιώντας στοιχεία του Οργανισμού Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης αλλά και άλλων πηγών.

Η Ελλάδα έρχεται 23η στη γενική κατάταξη, οι επιδόσεις της όμως ποικίλουν στις τρεις βασικές συνιστώσες: έρχεται 27η στη διείσδυση των ευρυζωνικών δικτύων (ποσοστό χρηστών στο γενικό πληθυσμό), 23η όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης και, περιέργως, 13η από άποψη τιμών.

Τις τρεις πρώτες θέσεις καταλαμβάνουν η Ιαπωνία, η Σουηδία και η Δανία, ενώ στις επτά τελευταίες, κάτω από την Ελλάδα, βρίσκονται η Σλοβακία, η Τσεχία, η Ιρλανδία, η Ουγγαρία, η Πολωνία, η Τουρκία και το Μεξικό.

Τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα που εξετάστηκαν περιλαμβάνουν όχι μόνο τις σταθερές συνδέσεις (DSL, οπτικές ίνες) αλλά και τις ασύρματες (3G, WiMax).

Η μελέτη, με τίτλο Συνδεσιμότητα Νέας Γενιάς: Μια επισκόπηση των ευρυζωνικών μεταβάσεων και πολιτικών από όλο τον κόσμo ειναι σε αυτο το λινκ http://www.fcc.gov/stage/pdf/Berkman_Ce ... 3Oct09.pdf

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## NetTraptor

Double......  ::  
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=40189

----------

